# Brackets in a Round Log



## Jose119 (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know of a bracket that you can hook the flat 2x8 to a round log/beam?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 29, 2008)

Use a jigsaw to cut a semicircle out of a scrap of 2x8?

--Bushytails


----------



## athos76 (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe find a simpson strong tie and bend one side?


----------

